# Misc flowers and such at work



## cnycharles (Jun 25, 2014)

This pot got run over by a tugger and is basura, but wanted others to see the beautiful flower first!





Sunflowers on carts headed to truck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 25, 2014)

Nice color!!!


----------



## abax (Jun 25, 2014)

Really nice place to call work!


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 26, 2014)

abax said:


> Really nice place to call work!



I have to stop sometimes and work to remember what it's like to just see nice flowers, and not the wholesale view of them (items to be rushed to size and out the door). And it's a shame when beautiful things aren't ready st the right time or there are too many or there's damage so they get tossed, sometimes in great numbers. Right now there's a bunch of big pot peppers, eggplant and tomatoes, just about ready to be tossed out because they were late and the receiver doesn't want them. I've been giving away jalapeños by the handful to anyone who will take them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clark (Jun 26, 2014)

I need tall, yellow snapdragons. Bright yellow.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 26, 2014)

Hmmmm ...

http://mobile.hirts.com/detail/B000VHMA82

Probably best I can do 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clark (Jun 26, 2014)

Those are them.
I don't do well with the seeds.


----------



## abax (Jun 26, 2014)

The wholesale garden center stuff is discouraging at times. At the garden
center we used to have, I gave away literally hundreds of tomato plants
and planted them all over the property too. Employees liked to nibble on
the Sweet 100s. The tree nursery is better: if they're not wanted, they
can just keep growing!


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 27, 2014)

Clark said:


> Those are them.
> I don't do well with the seeds.



Hey, I saw an old plug tray of yellow snaps and asked my supervisor and he says they're just coming into bloom. Thinks they are the rocket series that will get tall. I'll go find the house they are in for a pic 

I checked the plug tray and it is snaps candy showers yellow. It is bright, but a trailing plant not tall. I'll check to see if the plants in the greenhouse are the same or not


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clark (Jun 27, 2014)

You are the best Charles!

How 'bout tonights winning numbers?


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 27, 2014)

Well, if it's a trailing plant then it's not what you want... But '4' is a good number because its when quitting time is 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clark (Jun 27, 2014)

You are the best Charles!
Not too keen on trailing. Just googled it.


How 'bout tonights winning numbers?


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 27, 2014)

Is it pick 3, pick 5? What are the number ranges? I have to tell you, whatever numbers I pick, pick all the others instead  I have had very poor results with lottos so don't even try


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 28, 2014)

Anyone need eggplant? 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 28, 2014)

Does this look like the right kind?





Most pots have four plugs and are mixed, but I could swap some so that they're all yellow in a pot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clark (Jun 28, 2014)

Holy moly!!! You don't give up.
Thanks for looking out for me!

Yes they look like what I had.
Your work place must be rather huge.
How long does it take to get to you? I'm kinda flexible right now. Lol.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 28, 2014)

Yw!

I checked google maps and it said currently 51 min from greenhouses to middle of south ambit. Yes, it is pretty large; think over 30 acres of scattered ghouses and a few hundred acres of perennial and mum fields, five separate field areas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 29, 2014)

A double-barreled jalapeño; I'm sweating just looking at it (and it's 8am)







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 29, 2014)

Pentas







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 2, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clark (Jul 2, 2014)

You gotta be kidding me.
Are these for sale or the dumpster?

When we get together, good laugh about those cannas coming up.
I lost my stock and had to replace.

Your pitcher plant is good to go.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 2, 2014)

There are gal/2 gal pots still here unflowered. The one in the picture was supposed to be surrounded by New Guinea impatiens but since they were runts that pot didn't get shipped

Ty for coworker, they think you might be coming to this area bringing pitchers and picking up yellow snaps; 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clark (Jul 11, 2014)

My wife loves this.
Thanks a million!!!

Looks killer next to the bench. 




cnycharles said:


>


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 11, 2014)

You're welcome! Pizza was good, too; growers and I say gracias 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 13, 2014)

Hibiscus on way to store 















Penstemon riding hood


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clark (Jul 14, 2014)

We were at Walmart this weekend.
I just about sneezed myself when I saw that large container of Cannas for sale.
Very expensive!

Thanks again Charles for taking care of us.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 14, 2014)

How much was it? Probably expensive enough so that nobody wants to buy it
Yw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clark (Jul 15, 2014)

cnycharles said:


> Probably expensive enough so that nobody wants to buy it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Exactly what I said to Chris.
$60
Same container, but used potato vine to fill rest of pot.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 17, 2014)

watch it, may get at discount for $30 later!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 22, 2014)

Canna with red leaves


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clark (Aug 19, 2014)

The mums at Walmart look fantastic. All from Garden State.
They had a boat load of cannas from your shop. They look much better than Lowes.
The grower for Lowes uses crap for potting soil. Looks like mulch with fertilizer pellets.

I'm happy I talked the Lowes worker into marking them down. Took long time to get going in the garden.
The cannas I got from you look like steroids were used. Took off from day one.


----------

